# First post.



## dapitbull2009 (Jun 6, 2012)

Im trying to bring back childhood memories for good. its been 17 years since ive had one. My great grandmother bought me a HO train set when i was 5. I would play with it from sun up to sun down. I was browsing through craigslist the other day when i stumbled upon a N scale set for cheap. Way too cheap to pass up so i jumped on it. Its a Revell Rocky Mountain Micro Trains Set. 

I brought it home to find out it is missing one straight track piece but no biggie it was cheap. It is a kit that included the strofoam scenery kit. (dont know what to call it?) Rolling stock and a locomotive. I didnt know that they came in a form like this. 

Im wanting to put it together and play with it. Ive been using a oval on the table for play now. 

I have a few questions. Has anyone seen this set or have this exact set. i cant find much online about it.

Whats a good cheap diesel engine to buy? Where. How much do they usually run. i dont want to spend 150$ on an engine just yet. My girlfriend might kill me. Rolling stock? these can be new or used. I just was cheap for now. 


Clint.


----------



## dapitbull2009 (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the set i bought made by micro trains? So i know what track pieces to buy.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

To my knowledge,Revell haven't made any train items for years now,so it is likely that your set is pretty old.I don't want to turn your sun off,but I wouldn't raise my hopes too high with such a set.If their components had been very good,there would still be some operated by modelers,wich isn't the case.

You still can have fun operating it (if it runs) but I suggest you don't waste your time (and money) trying to expand it with similar brand items.

In diesel flavor,many N scale model locos can be had for as low as $40 (Life-Like,Bachmann)up to around $120(Kato).Steamers are more expensive,starting around $80 (4-6-2 Model Power and the likes) to +/- $400 for a Big boy with bells and whistle.Then,if you shop around,you may find much better prices (clearances,Internet,etc) but be aware...you get what you pay for...no way around this.


----------



## dapitbull2009 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Jake. I wasnt getting my hopes up too high but i only paid 20$ for it so its cheap to me. On the box it says micro trains as well. so i wasnt sure of it. Its just a starter set to build it and say done with it. i will try to build my own layout once i get my feet on the tracks lol. I always see Bachmann is it cheaper some what decent quality?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann have quality control issues...within the same model,you can find decent running units and real lemons...so they are on "try before buy" basis.For a few more $$,their "Spectrum" line is a much better choice while still being short of the better brands like Atlas and Kato,wich I rate as best.

Life-Like also have a bottom line product that is less detailed but generally quite reliable.And then they have their "Proto" line wich rates pretty close to the best brands...I've read nice comments about these.

Athearn has joined the N scale crowd a few years ago with pretty nice offerings in Diesel flavor that are very good I believe but their highlight are their sound equipped articulated steamers (Big Boy and Challengers) wich are real jewels in my mind but they call for a lot of $$$.


----------

